# Where Do I post About The Isle of Mann?



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 11, 2011)

Well?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2011)

you don't.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 11, 2011)

The inbred homophobes forum?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 11, 2011)

Oldest parliament in the World ever you know. Surely, it deserves it's own forum?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2011)

yeh. i'm sure it does. without you tho.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 11, 2011)

In the motorbike forum of course ..


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 11, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Oldest parliament in the World ever you know. Surely, it deserves it's own forum?


Iceland, I think, has that honour.

quote from Wiki:_ "The Althingi is the oldest parliamentary institution in the world still extant.[1] It was founded in 930"_

Possibly the Isle of Man has the oldest continuous parliament.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 11, 2011)

Find a Manx forum. But spell it right there or you might get flamed.


----------



## roctrevezel (Aug 11, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Well?



It only has one N.


----------



## newme (Aug 11, 2011)

Are you actually in the Isle of Man? Cos if so your rather lost from your previous destination.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 12, 2011)

why would we bloody know?


----------

